# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  PSYQ onzin behandeling

## kritiekggz

Weet de mensen wel dan er 2 soorten behandelingen zijn in de geestelijke gezondheidszorg.
U hebt bijvoorbeeld een depressie, er is een behandeling met medicijnen en er is een behandeling middels psychotherapie.


Dit zijn onthullende waarheden over PSYQ en de geestelijke gezondheidzorg.

De meeste mensen weten niet eens dat er onderscheid wordt gemaakt in geestelijke gezondheidszorg tussen
de onderlaag van de bevolking en bovenlaag van de bevolking.
Deze denkwijze is ouderwets, iets van ziekenfonds of particulier, maar nog steeds aanwezig.

Zelf heb ik dit ook zelf mogen ervaren in de geestelijke gezondheidszorg.

Een voorbeeld is een therapie voor een depressie bij PSYQ of RIAGG. 

Voor mensen die bijvoorbeeld een depressie hebben die door mensen in de omgeving wordt veroorzaakt heeft PSYQ een therapie die eigenlijk zeer schadelijk is.
Ook verteld men bij PSYQ ook niet waar ze mee bezig zijn, daar wordt geen antwoord op gegeven, maar na lang aandringen krijgt men misschien antwoord.
Na jaren van aandringen kreeg ik het antwoord van de psycholoog van PSYQ over wat hij nu precies aan het doen was, het is gewoon complete
geestelijke mishandeling, dit is geen behandeling.
Ook 2 artsen hebben al tegen mij gezegd dat er met mij aangerotzooid werd bij PSYQ, het is gewoon bekend in de gezondheidzorg, 
maar het wordt geheim gehouden en verzwegen.

Bij een depressie die door mensen is veroorzaakt heeft PSYQ een therapie waar men eigenlijk heel vaak vraagt WAAROM het 
zo is. Eigenlijk wil de psycholoog van PSYQ iemand laten weten waarom mensen dit doen en eigenlijk willen ze iemand laten weten dat hij of zij niet
braaf en gehoorzaam was geweest aan die mensen die de depressie hebben veroorzaakt.
Je krijgt een soort schuld complex aangepraat dat het jouw schuld is, dat kun je al een depressieve patient toch niet aandoen, dat is een mishandeling.
PSYQ probeert je bewust te maken dat jij alles fout doet en dat er verder niet aan de hand is, complete onzin toch.

Of je krijgt de vraag wie precies wat heeft gezegd, dat is ook soort manier om je bewust te maken dat je gehoorzaam moet zijn.

Er wordt van uit gegaan dat de depressie is veroorzaakt door autoritair gezag om mij braaf en gehoorzaam te maken.
Ook mensen die pesten bijvoorbeeld zijn mensen die een depressie of andere psychische problemen kunnen veroorzaken met de bedoeling
je klein te krijgen en macht over je te hebben.

Ook wordt er nog eens iets heel schadelijk erbij gedaan, er wordt er voor gezorgd dat je ook nog eens passief wordt gemaakt,
je niet verzet tegen de mensen die de depressie veroorzaken.
In de therapie zeg je bijvoorbeeld, de mensen deden dit of dat, en dan krijg je in eens te horen dat mensen dat allemaal niet doen,
dat is een soort dom houden, je sussen van wat er eigelijk echt aan de hand is, je in de onderdrukte psychische toestand houden.
Ervaringen die je opgedaan hebt met mensen worden niet gebruiikt om je wijzer en mondiger te maken, je leert niet van je fouten.
Menselijk inzicht in emoties, machtsverhoudingen, strijd wordt je onthouden, uit je hoofd gepraat.

Deze therapie door PSYQ kost handen vol geld betaald door de zorgverzekering, het is eigenlijk kwakzalferij en oplichting van de bevolking.

Deze zogenaamde therapie van PSYQ komt er op neer dat je medicijnen krijgt om rustig te zijn en je wat gelukkiger te voelen en 
tegelijkertijd krijg je een herspoeling om passief te blijven en het allemaal te verdragen wat mensen je aandoen of iets in trend van
steek je hoofd maar in het zand, mensen doen dit allemaal niet, pieker maar niet.
Of je krijgt te horen dat je maar troost moet zoeken bij lotgenoten of neem een huisdier, maar dat is allemaal geen oplossing voor
een depressie.

Deze therapie van PSYQ wordt de patient voorgehouden als zijnde een behandeling tegen depressie, maar het is geen behandeling en dat weten de
psychologen bij PSYQ heel goed, de eigenlijke behandeling zijn de medicijnen. PSYQ is eigelijk een instituut om de onderlaag van de bevolking vol
te stoppen met schadelijke medicijnen.

Ook wordt er voor gezorgd dat medicijn gebruik aangemoedigd wordt, je krijgt bijvoorbeeld te horen dat er geen andere behandeling is,
dit een een grote leugen.

Ook inzicht over verwerking of andere menselijke psychologisch inzicht wordt de kop ingedrukt als zijnde een onzin volgens PSYQ.

PSYQ is al tientalllen jaren bezig met dergelijke behandelingen, misschien zijn al een miljoen mensen op deze wijze mishandeld,
een gevaar voor de volksgezondheid!!!!

Mensen die andere pesten en een drepressie veroorzaken kunnen gewoon hun gang gaan, patienten worden niet weerbaar gemaakt, maar passief.
Er wordt van uit gegaan dat de depressie is veroorzaakt door autoritair gezag om mij braaf en gehoorzaam te maken.
Ook mensen die pesten bijvoorbeeld zijn mensen die een depressie of andere psychische problemen kunnen veroorzaken met de bedoeling
je klein te krijgen en macht over je te hebben.



Als alle psychische problemen zoals depressie niet goed worden behandeld dan heeft dit een grote impact op de samenleving, dit veroorzaakt ook 
lichamelijke problemen, verkeersongelukken, geweld, zelfmoord en ga zo maar door.
Een depressie heeft bijvoorbeeld invloed op de bloeddruk.
Een persoon met een depressie kan zich moeilijker concentreren en kan hierdoor ongelukken veroorzaken in het verkeer.
Hoeveel mensen plegen geen zelfmoord door een depressie.

Voor een depressie moet je eigenlijk naar psychotherapie worden doorgestuurd, je moet niet worden doorgestuurd naar de schadelijke onzin van
PSYQ. Ik zeg niet dat alles onzin is bij PSYQ, daar kan ik niet over oordelen. IK hoop dat er nog een onderzoek wordt ingesteld door de 
politiek of anderen om deze wantoestanden eens aan de kaak te stellen. Wat een onnodig leed voor mensen uit de onderlaag, 
onmenselijk onnodig geestelijk leed is dit allemaal.





Depressie wordt gezien door de machthebbers als een soort onderdrukte toestand voor de onderlaag van de bevolking, een ouderwetse 
denken uit het verleden, niet meer van deze tijd, maar nog steeds wordt het toegepast

Onderstaande informatie heb ik uit het boek `Zelfbewust door het leven` geschreven door Peter Lauster.
In het boek wordt bevestigd wat mijn eigen bevindingen zijn bij PSYQ.

Op blz 60 staat 
`Psychofarma brengen de patienten tot bedaren en helpen zo mee, de maatschappelijke rust te handhaven.
De patient wordt tegen overbelasting beschermd, en de overbelastende factoren kunnen blijven voorbestaan. 
De dokter kan ze met tabletten tijdelijk opheffen, ´genezen´.´

`Psychotherapie zou de waarheid aan het licht brengen en de patient de oorzaken van zijn symptomen laten inzien. 
Hij zou zijn leven opnieuw richting kunnen geven en niet meer met psychofarmaca zijn problemen hoeven af te weren, 
verschuiven en verdringen.`

Bovenstaande citaten geven aan dat er patienten zijn die worden behandeld met psychofarma of medicijnen die alleen eigenlijk
vaak de symptomen wegnemen, dit is geen eigenlijke genezing. 
Psychofarma of medicijnen hebben ook veel bijwerkingen, kunnen misschien zelfs verslavend zijn.

Dan zijn er patienten die worden behandeld met psychotherapie.
Het verschil van behandeling heeft eigenlijk te maken of u in de bovenlaag of onderlaag van de bevolking bevind, er is een 
discriminatie naar afkomst of rijkdom.
U gelooft dit misschien niet, maar zoals zo vaak geloven mensen de waarheid niet, de waarheid is niet altijd geloofwaardig, aangenaam en fijn.

Daarom lopen ook zoveel mensen uit de onderlaag van de bevolking rond met psychische problemen, 
gewoon omdat deze mensen niet altijd echt worden behandeld, psychoframa nemen alleen de symptomen weg om
de mensen rustig te houden. De onderlaag van de bevolking dient rustig, machteloos en braaf te blijven.

Wat is nu de reden van deze onderscheid die zoveel mogelijk geheim wordt gehouden dor de geestelijke gezondheidszorg.

Dit onderscheid wordt al weet niet hoelang toegepast, dit is echt iets uit het verre verleden, de geestelijke gezondheidszorg snapt 
volgens mij ook zelf niet waar ze eigenlijk mee bezig zijn, zij hebben het overzicht ook niet.

De onderlaag van de bevolking dient eigenlijke in een soort onderdrukte toestand te blijven, deze toestand is eigenlijke ook
voor een gedeelte een psychische onderdrukte toestand. 
Mensen die psychisch onderdrukt zijn kunnen zich niet verzetten, voelen zich machteloos, gehoorzaam aan autoritair gezag, beperkt denken, 
zijn braaf en gehoorzaam. Dit is een toestand die voor de onderlaag van de bevolking is bedoeld.

op blz 63 staat
`De weg naar psychische gezondheid is een weg van verzet tegen introjectie door autoritair gezag. Nu is te begrijpen waar de 
psychotherapie niet door machthebbers wordt bevorderd. Ze moet een bovenlaagtherapie blijven maar het gros van de bevolking in zijn 
toestand van manipuleerheid laten. De psychofarma worden getolereerd omdat zij de symptomen wegwerken zonder de oorzaken te belichten 
en uit de wereld te helpen`.

Dit erg lastig om dit te beschrijven, ook lijkt het zo ongeloofwaardig, maar het heeft met een machtspel te maken waarbij de 
onderlaag van de bevolking in een onderdrukte toestand blijft.

Ik hoop dat deze informatie de ogen opent door mensen en hopelijk wordt erg opgehouden met deze onzin, behandel mensen echt,
ook uit de onderlaag van de bevolking, iedereen heeft recht op een echte goede geestelijke gezondheid!!!!!

Wees mondig in de gezondheidzorg, kies een juiste behandeling, vraag na wat ze aan het doen zijn, als er geen duidelijk antwoord is,
ga weg en kies iets anders.

----------


## Flogiston

Deze lange lap tekst heb je al eens eerder geplaatst.

Ga je jezelf nu elke paar weken herhalen?

----------

